# Uber-style driverless cars set for Perth as part of international trial



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

Perth is set to become the first Australian city, and one of the first places in the world, to trial on-demand driverless cars capable of picking up passengers.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-...to-be-tested-in-perth-in-global-trial/9207120


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> Perth is set to become the first Australian city, and one of the first places in the world, to trial on-demand driverless cars capable of picking up passengers.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-...to-be-tested-in-perth-in-global-trial/9207120


...so they are coming...I will start training my dog to run in front of a driverless cars...


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Perhaps they could get someone with a red flag to walk in front.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...either would have same effect and render the car almost useless...


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Can we expect taxi driver protests? Or do taxi drivers only protest when it involves fellow human beings driving?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Can we expect Uber drivers blockading airports?


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Driverless only survives because of government subsidies.

The consumers dont want it. How about spending some money on the roads to make them safer? Look at the condition of roads. Also make it harder for people to get their licenses. Too many fuc!wits on the roads.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mach7 said:


> Driverless only survives because of government subsidies.
> 
> The consumers dont want it. How about spending some money on the roads to make them safer? Look at the condition of roads. Also make it harder for people to get their licenses. Too many fuc!wits on the roads.


You will see Governments begin to spend a little more money on roads - more consistent lane markings, clearer road signs, redesigned merge points. These common road characteristic tend to trip up my Tesla when on Auto-pilot.

Tesla doesn't have the superior 3D map that makes Google's cars work so well. Google's mapping of the world a Robot car needs to operate in is key.

It will happen quicker than you think, youngsters will be the first easy converts. Then the VERY old, being given back their liberty and freedom after having lost their licenses to drive through losing reflexes or sight. Then the Drunks will flock to them - getting them home after a bender.


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Sydney Uber said:


> You will see Governments begin to spend a little more money on roads - more consistent lane markings, clearer road signs, redesigned merge points. These common road characteristic tend to trip up my Tesla when on Auto-pilot.
> 
> Tesla doesn't have the superior 3D map that makes Google's cars work so well. Google's mapping of the world a Robot car needs to operate in is key.
> 
> It will happen quicker than you think, youngsters will be the first easy converts. Then the VERY old, being given back their liberty and freedom after having lost their licenses to drive through losing reflexes or sight. Then the Drunks will flock to them - getting them home after a bender.


Driverless will only take away freedom. This is why some governments are interested in the technology. You can bet they will want to issue an override control feature in each new model.

Semi automated is ok
Fully automated spells disaster for personal freedom and safety.

For the same reasons airplanes still have controls for pilots even though some can almost land themselves.

The (left wing) mainstream media push this technology. Also known as the control left.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mach7 said:


> Driverless will only take away freedom. This is why some governments are interested in the technology. You can bet they will want to issue an override control feature in each new model.
> 
> Semi automated is ok
> Fully automated spells disaster for personal freedom and safety.
> ...


You are ABSOLOUTLY RIGHT!

Real-time telemetry of cars simply won't allow driven or autonomous cars to break any road rules, avoid any tolls, access non-authorised areas or lanes.

ANYTHING that provides the Proletariat freedom of movement is a huge threat to Government Control.

You won't even get away with taking a Sickie and head to the beach if you should be on the way to work. It's gonna be crap. But it will happen with outfits like UBER happily trading Rider Data for market access to trade.

Technology = loss of ultimate freedom for many


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

read this

https://www.wired.com/story/ride-general-motors-self-driving-car/


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

For those who complain, you better start looking for a job now.

Bad boy! bad boy!
What you gonna do?
What you gonna do?
When driverless cars
Come for you?


----------



## Shelly55 (Aug 6, 2017)

What about when the PaX leave rubbish in the car or their wallet ha ha ha ha driverless will be a fun issue no doubt about it


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It going to have a dozen camera everywhere. The next rider that gets into the car would be reporting that the car is dirty in which case the rider can choose to get in or another car be sent out while that car drives back to deport for cleaning. In the case of what happen to the rider that makes the mess they are now charged for the cleaning fee and loss of time for the car. After the first few weeks people be leaving them cars cleaner than they were in before getting into it...

Or they'll stop using it and go back to human drivers because they would be an option for both. In terms of lost items you can see who has lost item once it been reported by the rider and who stole it if someone decided to take it. Police would love it gives them something to do finally instead of just setting up speed traps and roadblocks.

After people get charged 100-200 dollars for leaving the car a mess it be a wake up call. Or if they are rich they can keep leaving it a mess. It doesn't bother the car it just goes back to base for a clean and come back out again no angry driver. Those cars be operating 24/7 so it going to be getting cleaned anyways daily if not twice daily.

It solves the problem of having to deal with cry baby drivers that expect the world. Open up other issues of hiring mechanics and cleaners. A lot of drivers won't become mechanics so most likely some drivers if it does take over the industry will become cleaners  At which point I'll no longer be driving in any capacity since it be more a 2019-2020 thing. My exit plan is in the 2018 probably July.


----------



## Skipper (Aug 14, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> It going to have a dozen camera everywhere. The next rider that gets into the car would be reporting that the car is dirty in which case the rider can choose to get in or another car be sent out while that car drives back to deport for cleaning. In the case of what happen to the rider that makes the mess they are now charged for the cleaning fee and loss of time for the car. After the first few weeks people be leaving them cars cleaner than they were in before getting into it...
> 
> Or they'll stop using it and go back to human drivers because they would be an option for both. In terms of lost items you can see who has lost item once it been reported by the rider and who stole it if someone decided to take it. Police would love it gives them something to do finally instead of just setting up speed traps and roadblocks.
> 
> ...


we have some experience to go on with timelines
Dick Tracy Video Watch - 1964
Commercially available video watch - circa 2010


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Self driving cars not going to take over from uber drivers in 2018 and I highly doubt they would even by 2020. But I'll be stepping out of the game completely by the end of 2018 so bring on them self driving cars! Cannot be here fast enough. 

Finally no more pleasantries and how is your day or 20 questions. It just going to be sit and arrive! Uber drivers got nothing to worry about for at least a couple of years and probably longer. The whole cost aspect... Uber drivers are still cheaper short term and long term! For now anyways.

The end game has always been driverless cars make no mistake. Replace the whiny drivers with a machine that never complains and works 24/7... Always been Uber dream.


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Self driving cars not going to take over from uber drivers in 2018 and I highly doubt they would even by 2020. But I'll be stepping out of the game completely by the end of 2018 so bring on them self driving cars! Cannot be here fast enough.
> 
> Finally no more pleasantries and how is your day or 20 questions. It just going to be sit and arrive! Uber drivers got nothing to worry about for at least a couple of years and probably longer. The whole cost aspect... Uber drivers are still cheaper short term and long term! For now anyways.
> 
> The end game has always been driverless cars make no mistake. Replace the whiny drivers with a machine that never complains and works 24/7... Always been Uber dream.


Driverless wont happen. At least not in the way they are saying it will. There's an agenda behind the push for this technology.

But I know what you mean about 20 questions. Usually starts off with 'is this your full time job?'


----------



## Ezzyway (Nov 16, 2017)

I'd love to see one of these driverless cars come across a roo at night.
Poor passangers. Wip lash. Brake, go, brake, go.
Even driving around Perth these cars would have to go so stupidity slow. Great if you need a sleep on the way home.
Hey, they should put beds in them.


----------

